# Yellowtail Damselfish?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm looking to add some colors to my 16-gallon FOWLR tank. It currently houses 2 small ocellaris clownfish, has plenty of live rocks, and is almost overgrown with chaeto and other macroalgae.

I rather like the look of the yellowtail damselfish, but I've read about them being aggressive toward other fish.

Would it be a bad idea to add 2 or 3 of those to my tank? (I'm thinking of getting them small first.)


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

4- 5 fish in a 16 gallon is too many


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd only add 1 to a tank that size. Being a new introduction, the damsel will most likely feel stressed and hide at first, and once he realizes that he is in the clown's turf, he will find a place that he feels safe and stick around that one spot. He should leave the clowns alone. It would be a different story if you added the clowns to a tank that the damsel had been in for a long time. He would defend his territory quite viciously. I would avoid more than 1 damsel in that tank, as they will pick on each other, as they need to feel like they have their own territory.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to get a school (10+) of these fish? Do they school well? I'm tempted to get a bigger SW tank now...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

if you want a schooling fish then chromis are a good bet. Damsels are usually a pain and I would avoid them to be honest.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> if you want a schooling fish then chromis are a good bet. Damsels are usually a pain and I would avoid them to be honest.


Are there any chromis species that are comparable in size and color to the yellowtail damsel?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Damsels are a massive PITA... I used 2 3 stripe damsels to aid in cycling my tank. then they were transferred to a larger tank in which i introduced 2 yellow tailed demsels the same day... big mistake. I only had the 2 three stripe damsels the next day. they were in with a clownfish and a yellow watchman goby. ripped the tank apart to get them out, and within a day my other guys were much happier.

They really are viscious fish and very territorial. My clownfish was larger and faught back, but my poor goby had to hide all day, and barely got to eat.

In a large tank they may be okay, but smaller tanks aren't worth it. They will stress you and your fish out... I really like the yellow tailed damsels, but they aren't worth the stress.

Can someone a bit more experience maybe comment on the behavior of chromis? are they a bit more peaceful? If so i may get one lol. Currently I have a percula clown, yellow watchman goby, purple wrasse, and a blue cleaner wrasse. the tanks extremely peaceful, and it's been months since i've added another fish. I have a 29 gallon tank, almost 5 lbs of liverock with a good cleanup crew of hermits and turbo snails. and an emerald crab. 

I'm thinking maybe 1 or 2 more fish. 

sorry if i'm stealing your thread lol. but I wanted to add my comment on the damsels.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

No worries, it's always helpful to hear people's personal experiences. It's a shame too, as the damsel is a very colorful and active fish. My clowns tend to just stay in their holes unless they get hungry.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

adrenaline said:


> I really like the yellow tailed damsels, but they aren't worth the stress.


Exactly this! Unless you plan a large tank entirely around them.

Chromis (though for the most part Damsels and chromis are very closely related) are generally peaceful and more passive schoolfish, without the tendancies to setup territories (which is where that aggressiveness in Damsels comes from). By far the most commonly available are the Blue/green _Chromis viridis_ but there are some other also striking species. Also take note that some spcies have very different juvi and adult colouration and patterning- what you buy in the store one day, might not be what swims in your tank next season.

If you like the Yellow-Tail-Blue Damselfish, then perhaps Chromis insolata will be a species you should research. I'm not sure if it shares the same level of passiveness as Blue/greens do, and it might grow much larger. But it's just a thought to get you interested in other fish than the Yellow-Tail-Blue Damselfish.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Apparently damsels are relatively easy to breed. I'm surprised no one has selectively bred a more mellow kind by now.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

solarz said:


> Apparently damsels are relatively easy to breed. I'm surprised no one has selectively bred a more mellow kind by now.


Sounds like a lot of work/cost for a readily imported and 'available in store' fish that only sells for a couple/few bucks and often ends up getting returned to the stores.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yellowtails won't school at all. For chromis you could try the Caribbean blue chromis, but your tank is really too small for more than 2. They need room to swim.










What about a Royal Gramma? In my experience they are more peaceful, but can still hold their own if bothered.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> Can someone a bit more experience maybe comment on the behavior of chromis? are they a bit more peaceful? If so i may get one lol. Currently I have a percula clown, yellow watchman goby, purple wrasse, and a blue cleaner wrasse. the tanks extremely peaceful, and it's been months since i've added another fish. I have a 29 gallon tank, almost 5 lbs of liverock with a good cleanup crew of hermits and turbo snails. and an emerald crab.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe 1 or 2 more fish.


Get them small. They will be young and very peaceful with each other, and inquisitive towards the other fish, but not aggressive. Just don't try to add any other damselfish species. I had 6 in my 35 Gal for about a year and they were fine and got along fine with everybody; you should be able to get away with 3 or 4 in your tank. I lost all but 1 due to an equipment issue, but hope to get a school of at least 15 once my 90G is set up.

This video is old, but gives you an idea.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

holy... that's a nice chromis... my tank could use some blue lol.

Anyone ever see them in their LFS? I've only ever seen the greenish varients.

Or if anyone knows where i can get one it would be great!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> holy... that's a nice chromis... my tank could use some blue lol.
> 
> Anyone ever see them in their LFS? I've only ever seen the greenish varients.
> 
> Or if anyone knows where i can get one it would be great!


Yeah, they are really cool in real life, kinda metallic almost.

SUM had a whole bunch of Caribbean blue chromis back during their anniversary sale. Might just have to be patient, and check back often.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Chromis are nice, but i'll tell you what's a beautiful schooling fish... Cardinals!


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

spoke to big Al's vaughan... They will order some in for me on their next shipment  Thank you for posting the pic of the blue chromis! Can't wait to get them in. Just added a lawn mower blenny, so my tank will be ready for the new addition before they come in.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, so despite what everyone said, I went and got an Azure Damsel from Cypher. The damsel is about the same size as my clowns, if a bit shorter in body length. When I first put it in, it had a bit of a showdown with the clowns, but I don't think it ever came to actual biting.

So I rearranged the rocks, and the damsel seems to have found its own hiding spot while the clowns have their own hangout. Now, 5 days later, they seem to be leaving each other alone.

The problem is, the damsel spends a lot of time hiding. He ventures out sometimes, but whenever I come near the tank, it would scoot back into hiding. I don't think it has eaten anything yet, either. It grabbed some pellets last night, but promptly spit it out. Hopefully, he'll adjust after a while.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> I'd only add 1 to a tank that size. *Being a new introduction, the damsel will most likely feel stressed and hide at first, and once he realizes that he is in the clown's turf, he will find a place that he feels safe and stick around that one spot.* He should leave the clowns alone. It would be a different story if you added the clowns to a tank that the damsel had been in for a long time. He would defend his territory quite viciously. I would avoid more than 1 damsel in that tank, as they will pick on each other, as they need to feel like they have their own territory.


Heh, I just re-read this post, and it's almost exactly what happened.


----------

